# Where do you have your patches made?



## IWishToLearn (Aug 21, 2006)

Looking for recommendations on high quality custom patchmakers


----------



## KempoShaun (Aug 21, 2006)

www.Boldlook.net


----------



## Kacey (Aug 21, 2006)

I get mine made at a local embroidery/screen printing facility.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 21, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> I get mine made at a local embroidery/screen printing facility.


My wife does the same for her school.  You'll often get better prices than the places that specialize in MA stuff.

Jeff


----------



## Fluffy (Aug 23, 2006)

United Stitch Associates

www.123patch.com


----------

